# British GP @ Silverstone (SPOILERS)



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

McLaren 1st and 2nd? What do you think?


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> McLaren 1st and 2nd? What do you think?


Ohhh the drama. Will Williams be able to outpace Jordan?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> Ohhh the drama. Will Williams be able to outpace Jordan?


One thing is certain - Sauber will kick their ass :tsk:

What the hell happened to all these people at Williams? Just 2 years ago they were fighting for top podium spots! Between Monaco and German GP they won 4 out of 6 races and it seemed like they will be a genuine title contender in a future. Then came 2004 and FW26 and they managed only 1 win at the end of the season. It seems like this season will be even worse but I guess they have to sink to the bottom sort of like McLaren did...


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> McLaren 1st and 2nd? What do you think?


 Naw. Something will happen to JPM to keep him off the podium. Engine failiure, black flag, shunt, ...

Hmmm...maybe Kimi, Jenson, Ferdinand


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> One thing is certain - Sauber will kick their ass :tsk:
> 
> What the hell happened to all these people at Williams? Just 2 years ago they were fighting for top podium spots! Between Monaco and German GP they won 4 out of 6 races and it seemed like they will be a genuine title contender in a future. Then came 2004 and FW26 and they managed only 1 win at the end of the season. It seems like this season will be even worse but I guess they have to sink to the bottom sort of like McLaren did...


I've been asking the same questions. Not making excuses, the only thought that I have is that sometimes when you engineer a step forward (you hope) it causes you to go back before you figure it out and take full advantage of it. They've got a new aero package and they haven't been able to test. Assuming they can figure it out before the season is over. I gather everyone had problems with grip, but there is no way BMW Williams should be racing with the likes of Jordan. Patrick Head must be about to explode.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I guess that dusk nosed FW26 lost them the whole year of development


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> I guess that dusk nosed FW26 lost them the whole year of development


Others have said that as well. They went back to the FW25 platform which was a very good car in 2003.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Others have said that as well. They went back to the FW25 platform which was a very good car in 2003.


 They came damn close to the championship with the FW25 in 03 until it all went to hell in a handbasket at the USGP.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

dwette said:


> They came damn close to the championship with the FW25 in 03 until it all went to hell in a handbasket at the USGP.


Don't get me started on the tire issue. The FW25 was possibly the best package at the end of 2003. They were very harsh on JPM for his contact with Rubens at the USGP. It took him out of the championship.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I really hate these new rules  
To me this sport is about the fastest guys and fastest cars fighting it on the track. I don't care much for what's going on in the garage. These cars are pushed to the limits and they brake, if you go too far it will brake, be it the engine, gearbox or whatever. It's enough of a penalty if the car breaks in a race, I don't get why do they penalise them for what happens before the race. One more thing, why only engine and not the gearbox, suspension, brakes?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

F1Crazy said:


> I really hate these new rules
> To me this sport is about the fastest guys and fastest cars fighting it on the track. I don't care much for what's going on in the garage. These cars are pushed to the limits and they brake, if you go too far it will brake, be it the engine, gearbox or whatever. It's enough of a penalty if the car breaks in a race, I don't get why do they penalise them for what happens before the race. One more thing, why only engine and not the gearbox, suspension, brakes?


I agree. Let's find out who really has the fastest combination. I can see not allowing qualifying engines or tires, but it makes no sense to limit performance they way they are now.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Bummer for Kimi. And the fans. It would be great to see Alonso and Räikkönen RACING against each other.

Mercedes needs to get their sh!t together!  


.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

dwette said:


> Naw. Something will happen to JPM to keep him off the podium. Engine failiure, black flag, shunt, ...
> 
> Hmmm...maybe Kimi, Jenson, Ferdinand


 Well I at least picked the top 3 for quali.

For the race 1-2-3 I'm going to say...Alonso-Button-Montoya. 
Button and Montoya are hungry, so maybe this is their race.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

The only way Kimi is going to win this one is if Montoya gets his sh!t together and gets in front of Alonso to control the pace. He said he's going to help Kimi if he is out of the running, I think we can all agree it has already happened. 

BAR doesn't have enough speed to be on the podium unless someone in front is out.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Warming up the TV now...woohoo...Tried to watch NASCAR last weekend and was not impressed...So, I will slink back to watch the circus... :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

What an INSANE start by JPM! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Patrick said:


> What an INSANE start by JPM! :thumbup: .


He made Alonso his b*tch at the start. Potential very good race shaping up if they both stay on track.
:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

JPM said yesterday that if you get stuck behind Trulli after the start, your race is over.

Kimi's race is probably over.  


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Damn. Williams is slooooooow.

Heidfeld is using the old aero parts, Webber the new. According to Nick, they are both equally terrible.


.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Cripes! JPM vs Alonso! Great fight! :thumbup: 


.


----------

